# The Pheonix wright game!



## Ducky (Jan 16, 2009)

Object to the up post's with evidence.
Sometimes you may not post evidence when its not crucial , (Like person A in the example)


for example 


Person A: OBJECTION! The defendant was eating potatoes and NOT mashed potatoes! , You thought so for that you have seen the potatoes before BECAUSE YOU WERE IN THE KITCHEN AND NOT IN THE SCENE OF CRIME!

Person B : OBJECTION! The accused has pictures at the scene of crime 1 minutes before murder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I'll go first -

OBJECTION! The defendant was not a boy but a girl , a "tom-girl" . You were confused by her hat and clothing so you PINNED THE CRIME ON HER!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 17, 2009)

HOLD IT! She is exposed laced underwear, how could you even POSSIBLY confuse the gender?


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 17, 2009)

HOLD IT!!
Why were you looking there?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 17, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> HOLD IT!!
> Why were you looking there?



OBJECTION! Who wouldn't?


----------



## Ducky (Jan 17, 2009)

OBJECTION !
You would only look if something was exposed but her panties are getting to the belly button level , which meens no reason to look there!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 17, 2009)

BANNED IT!! OBJECTION!!!
its clear that the defendant was hiding something under her panties ...shall i say she was hiding the murder weapon under it!!!
TAKE THAT!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jan 17, 2009)

Objection! After an agreement with the defendant, the prosecuation clears the defendant  of all suspicion.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 17, 2009)

HOLD IT! Prosecution asks to search in defendant's panties. The search will be conducted by me.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 17, 2009)

OBJECTION!! prosecution is cleary trying to get his dirty hands on the defendant....so i shall search under her panties as im her defendant


----------



## Ducky (Jan 17, 2009)

OBJECTION! Her panties have nothing to do with the case.. And if so , she must have switched panties or threw the murder wepon already if she were to hold it.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 17, 2009)

HOLD IT!!! evidence my boy!!
how can you be sure of that? show me evidence that she wasn't hiding the murder weapon under her  panties!!


----------



## DrYHeLL (Jan 17, 2009)

take that! the murder weapon was found on the ground near the scene of the crime!!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 18, 2009)

OBJECTION!
This is the real murder weapon!!





This was found in a CD player near the scene last played AT THE EXACT TIME OF TEH CRIME!


----------



## Ducky (Jan 18, 2009)

HOLD IT!
The defense requests an explanation to what this "murderer weapon" is!


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 19, 2009)

OBJECTION the girl had used her panty schmexiness to kill them!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 19, 2009)

OBJECTION!
It was proven in the autopsy report that the victim was killed by a Hannah Montana CD.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2009)

OBJECTION!
You think so..
how can you see the logo, when blood was on it..

Actually, it was a Jonas Bros. CD


----------



## Rowan (Jan 19, 2009)

objection if you look at the image properties u will clearly see it is the hannah montanna soundtrack


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 19, 2009)

Objection!! 
its clear that the prosecution is confused after hearing the soundtrack
it WASNT A HANNAH MONTANA BUT *drum starts rolling* HIGH SKOOL MUSICAL movie


----------



## airpirate545 (Jan 19, 2009)

OBJECTION!
It cant be any of those because Disney isnt real! Its just a horrible nightmare parents tell their kids.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 19, 2009)

OBJECTION!! its clear that the prosecution is trying to change the topic
disney is real my friend...ask tinkerbell


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2009)

HOLD IT!
tinkerbell is a spy of nickoleodon..
she says the same. NIGHTMARE


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 20, 2009)

The prosecution will call a new witness.......

MICKEY MOUSE!


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jan 20, 2009)

*OBJECTION*
That witness is biased since he works for Disney


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That witness is biased since he works for Disney


You just admitted that Disney is real.
Now we don't need Mickey to testify!


----------



## Raika (Jan 20, 2009)

OBJECTION!!!!!!!!! Mickey is clearly a crucial witness, *YOU* were the one who called for him after all!


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jan 20, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OBJECTION*
I never said or stated that Disney isn't real


----------



## Raika (Jan 20, 2009)

OBJECTION!!!! BUT YOU *HINTED* TO US THAT DISNEY WASNT REAL!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2009)

OBJECTION!

WAI DISNAY?!


----------



## agentgamma (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyway the prosecution will now call Donald Duck to the stand


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 23, 2009)

Donald duck, why have you been with the defendant on the night of the murder?

Donald: I was just lookin' for a good time, ya know?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 23, 2009)

HOLD IT!
Donald duck is held in contempt of court by being related to disney!


----------



## Raika (Jan 23, 2009)

OBJECTION! STOP THE RELATED TO DISNEY MATTERS! Lets not get off-topic, youre only trying to avoid getting Mickey a GUILTY VERDICT, STOP PRETENDING!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

Mickey is guilty!

But who killed the murderer?


----------



## Raika (Jan 23, 2009)

Isn't it obvious? It's none other than Minnie!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

WTF 
I thought it was Pluto..

BUT WAIT..!!
I can't find Minnie anywhere, who killed her?


----------



## Raika (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you stupid or something? Minnie isn't dead, she's at home making some juice!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

But if she killed Mickey, why is she not hiding herself?

LETS SEARCH PLUTO


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 23, 2009)

OBJECTION




GOOFY IS THE GUILTY IHAVE EVIDENCE


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 23, 2009)

hold it!!
man wtf is going on here
its obvious it was Barbie who killed mickey 
she had an affair with minnie


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 23, 2009)

HOLD IT! I found evidence of bestiality in Mickey's room, could it possibly be that Pluto has to resort to self defense to save himself?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 23, 2009)

That's my Idea.

LETS SEARCH PLUTO


----------



## Ducky (Jan 25, 2009)

OBJECTION! Disney nor mickey mouse have nothing to do with this case , the murderer weapon was a HANNAH MONTANA CD and she is unrelated to this case , There for I find any form of speech related to disney useless.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> OBJECTION! Disney nor mickey mouse have nothing to do with this case , the murderer weapon was a *HANNAH MONTANA* CD and she is unrelated to this case , There for I find any form of speech *related to disney* useless.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 25, 2009)

OBJECTION! ... .... What?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

TAKE THAT!
I don't think Hannah Montana is related to Disney.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 25, 2009)

Take that! I already said that before *3 posts before*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

OBJECTION!
erhm.. right..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But can you say me who brought the CD to the murder place..
or better who LISTENED to it?!


----------



## Ducky (Jan 25, 2009)

OBVIOUSLY The guy who recorded it MUST have listend to it.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2009)

So..
Hell..
Now I know who recorded the song..
I call the next witness..
it's nobody else than..


Spoiler



*TONI PLUTONIJ!*


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 25, 2009)

OBJECTION! Might I present this piece of evidence:


----------



## Ducky (Jan 26, 2009)

Explain.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 26, 2009)

OBJECTION!
That is not relevant to the topic on hand, as science the man himself is not here.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

Right.

Now whats with Toni, the producer?
We must hear his witness.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 26, 2009)

which means you lose one exclamation mark/1/10 of your green bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OBJECTION! There is no witness


----------



## Ducky (Jan 26, 2009)

Objection! We need a witness in order to continue the trial , Toni to the stand.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

Hell Thanks, Ducky!
We need Toni to the Witness Stand.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 26, 2009)

So tony, WHAT WERE YOU DOING PLAYING THAT HANNAH MONTANA CD AT THE TIME OF MURDER?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> So tony, WHAT WERE YOU DOING PLAYING THAT HANNAH MONTANA CD AT THE TIME OF MURDER?
> 
> TONI: I dunno.


Thanks for the information Pizzaroo.
Now we need the right Toni PLUTONIJ!



Spoiler



Pizzaroo was here, run away!!


----------



## Ducky (Jan 28, 2009)

Tony.. to the band.. I meen , Stand.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 28, 2009)

This delay cant continue on further. We will have a 20 min recess. Until then you better get your witness up on the stand!!!


----------



## Ducky (Jan 31, 2009)

Objection! 
.. And if I dont?


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 1, 2009)

Then your defendant shall be found guilty of course.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 1, 2009)

OBJECTION!

Your Honor, I believe you should immediately find Ducky's client guilty, as clearly he is PHOENIX WRIGHT IN DISGUISE!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 1, 2009)

HOLD IT!!
I saw it ALL!!
The killer was Count Duckula!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 1, 2009)

Where's your proof? Without decisive evidence, you cannot accuse anyone... 
Apileso Justworth, such an accusation will only result in a penalty!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 1, 2009)

HERES UR EVIDENCE PRODUCT!!
It has the following message in it
"I did it
-Count Duckula"


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 1, 2009)

......

No it doesn't. 







......








......









PENALTY!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 1, 2009)

HOLD IT!
Are you blind?





...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 1, 2009)

What, are YOU blind? This is false evidence! 

Your Honor, I'm going to request a 5 minute recess.... I think I know who created this "artwork"...


5 Minutes Later


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 1, 2009)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> What, are YOU blind? This is false evidence!
> 
> Your Honor, I'm going to request a 5 minute recess.... I think I know who created this "artwork"...
> 
> ...



err..
What's with my father?
My father did nothing.

Back:
It wasn't false evidence!
You just forgot your glasses!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 1, 2009)

Objection! 
Penalty is not related to this case , The defense requests you leave this issue aside.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 1, 2009)

HOLD IT! I have nothing to say, so here is a picture of a calculator:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 1, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> HOLD IT! I have nothing to say, so here is a picture of a calculator:



HOLD IT!
I see what you did there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you see that yellow button on the calculator?
It looks just like a duck!
That means.. It was Count Duckula!

Thanks to Pizzaroo for the evidence.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 3, 2009)

Objection!.. Oh wait your on my side.

No objections for the defense.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 4, 2009)

Hold It!
The defendant liked this book:




As you can see, he is clearly guilty as he likes Twilight


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 4, 2009)

That evidence is quite faulty. And for that you will lose your Badge!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 4, 2009)

HOLD IT.

How do you know that?
I don't see any false evidence.
I only don't know on which side agentgamma is


----------



## Ducky (Feb 5, 2009)

well.. this clearly prooves one point.. 
Cookies are awsome.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 6, 2009)

What the hobo doesn't realize is that I have a GREAT fashion sense


----------



## Ducky (Feb 7, 2009)

Objection!
Hobos should be banned for .. Something!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 7, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Objection!
> Hobos should be banned for .. Something!



Both syllables in Hobo rhyme!


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 8, 2009)

cn we clear who's the prosecutors and whos the defense?!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 8, 2009)

OBJECTION!

This game is too stupid to have two sides!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets get back on topic on how tasty Vegemite is.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 8, 2009)

OBJECTION! Vegemite, is by FAR, the most revolting thing that you can put on bread.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2009)

OBJECTION! 
...

Wait, no , I agree

HP SAUCE IS BRILLIANT


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone who throws any more cups of vegemite in my courtroom will be held in contempt!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 9, 2009)

OBJECTION!
Now It's my turn!

...

It's over.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2009)

MegaAce, stop diverting from the topic at hand.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Feb 10, 2009)

OBJECTION! 

Stop badgering the witness


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 10, 2009)

I figured it all out.
IM THE REAL MURDERER


----------



## Ducky (Feb 10, 2009)

OBJECTION!.. 
Hold It!..
....

No .


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 10, 2009)

OBJECTION!

Of course, yes!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 11, 2009)

CASE CLOSED.

Next Case: agentgamma vs p1ngpong.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 11, 2009)

OBJECTION! 
Bring me a witness first to begin this new case!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm the witness!!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 12, 2009)

Please state your name and occupation!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 12, 2009)

Ma nameh's MegaAce!

I actually working in a McDonald,
on one day..
agentgamma was coming in.
p1ngpong already ate his hamburger.
then agentgamma walked to p1ngpong and then I lost ma memory!

PLEEZE HALP ME TO REGAIN IT!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 12, 2009)

OBJECTION! 
THE DEFENDENT IS A HACKER! BAN HIM!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 12, 2009)

So MegaAce, are you sure it was agentgamma you  saw coming in???
(I got him where i want him, should i press on?)
[Go ask more questions]
[Back off for now as i dont have enough evidence]


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 12, 2009)

ehm.. I'm sure it was him!
but now.. I dunno.
I think I lost my memory because someone 
smacked a spiky thing against my head!

The only thing I know that p1ngpong really hard
p0wned agentgamma!


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 12, 2009)

Judge: "Ok i dont see anything wrong with that testimony. Can you please redo your testimony with that statement in"


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The only thing I know that p1ngpong really hard
> p0wned agentgamma!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 13, 2009)

HOLD IT!!
I'm ALIVE!!

Can I present mah testimony?


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 13, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> HOLD IT!!
> I'm ALIVE!!
> 
> Can I present mah testimony?


no.




no life no talk


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 13, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> agentgamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No talk no info!
NOW LET HIM EXPLAIN HOW P1NGPONG P0WNED HIM!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 14, 2009)

But the person who attempted to kill me was Barney the Dinosaur.
He grabbed a gun 
AND SHOT ME IN THE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAD!!!


----------



## Zonix (Feb 14, 2009)

*HOLD IT!*
You don't even have a head!​


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 15, 2009)

Why the hell do you think I am wearing this stupid looking machine on my head?!?!?


----------



## Zonix (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought that was one of those new gadgetthings that you young people must have all the time.​


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 15, 2009)

OBJECTION! Godot looks like a fucking power ranger with a suit, who can take him seriously?


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 16, 2009)

Lets get to the topic - p1ngp0ng isnt the killer.
AeroHex is.
So not only is he guilty of being a EPIC N00B, HE IS ALSO A PSYCHOPATH!! (which is a turn on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 16, 2009)

OBJECTION!

edgy is better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



therefore edgeworth beats godot




though i like coffee.

on topic: AGENT GAMMA IS DEAD!!!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 16, 2009)

OBJECTION! 
Bring evidence!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 17, 2009)

OBJECTION! A DUCK IS NOT ALLOWED IN COURT!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 17, 2009)

For double posting, DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE!!!


----------



## pasc (Feb 24, 2009)

The true murder has been found, behold.... it was him:



Spoiler











whoops... hehe...

I meant him of course 


Spoiler











evidence ? not needed, it is in the picture, if you understand what I mean


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 25, 2009)

Exactly.
AeroHex = Chuck Norris
So lets debate on how Shrek: Fairytale Freakdown on GBC is better than FF7.


----------



## DaNIeL<X> (Feb 25, 2009)

Simple...because Shrek is green!





I have to admit, Shrek's stronger than me because I always puke the moment I saw him so I always get pawned.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 25, 2009)

OBJECTION!
Cooking Mama is better than anything!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 26, 2009)

The only thing good about Cooking Mama is that SHE IS FUCKING HOT!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 26, 2009)

AND SHE COOK'S GOOD!



Spoiler



Do you already heard about the yPod? It's better than an iPod!


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 27, 2009)

OBJECTION!!!!

The yPod doesn't exist and Zune>iPod.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 27, 2009)

According to ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The she accidentally the whole ypod :S


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 27, 2009)

Lets get back on topic on what I would do to Cooking Mama


----------



## oliebol (Feb 27, 2009)

make her Cooking Grandma!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 28, 2009)

OBJECTION! I am currently playing Cooking Mama on my iPhone. IPHONE.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 28, 2009)

I got it as well.
I pirated it but I am going to buy it to support the company who made games with the hot mama!
The second last part of cooking the hamburger requires WANKING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got a VERY GOOD! for that part!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 1, 2009)

HOLD IT!!!   The evidence is clear  go here and here for the truth

Also it is clear that defendent is much hotter than cooking mama

P.S. this is the hardest level ever Episode X1 - Turnabout Monday
4 v3ry 1337 tu4n4b0ut wh3r3 3v3ry1 t4lk5 1n 1337


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 1, 2009)

You are held in comtempt of the court for liking _VG Cats._
At least its not _Penny Arcade._


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 1, 2009)

Now get back at topic, what would you do to Cooking Mama Luigi?


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 1, 2009)

Absolutely distasteful, if you wanted to fantasize about cooking females shouldn't you have used a moe character.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 1, 2009)

*Bump- OBJECTION! * 

The cooking mama has NOTHING to do with this case!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I got it.


----------



## Law (Oct 1, 2009)

without the little blue flash, it is nothing.


----------

